# Anyone Ride or SetUp a Flat Bar Roadie?



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

This is what I'm looking into building:

Ti frame (maybe custom so it won't have toe overlap)
Disc-brake tabs as an option
Flat bars
"Comfort" geometry

I won't be racing or entering hill-climb competitions, just riding on weekends and an occasional century at moderate pace.

I think the tricky part will be setting up the transmission for road gears and mtb-style shifters.

This is the idea set up for me. Drop bars are very uncomfortable for me with hands cramping/hurting as well as my back being flexed over. Plus, it's hard to really put leverage on the brakes. Yes, I've ridden traditional road bikes enough to know how to operate all the gears and levers on the drop bars. I used to ride bikes with downtube shifters (Yes, I'm THAT old). Then they got really advanced and put shifters at the very ends of the drop bars. Anyhow...

Anyone ride with flat bar setups?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The Merlin Aspen was introduced this year as a commuter bike in both flat and drop bar varieties. It's an ungodly sum of money for a commuter, but it might be just what you're looking for.
http://www.merlinbike.com/bike.aspx?content=RD-aspen

If you don't mind a chick bike the Terry Valkyrie is another option (it's black painted steel, so it doesn't look chickish). It has smaller wheels (26", I think) and also comes in flat and drop varieties. The Merlin looks to be set up for disc brakes as an option.
http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy/valcommute


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't see the price listed. But if it's a Merlin, it's gotta be over my price range.

This looks like a good compromise the drop bars and uses the road brifters too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nittobar7.jpg


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

myitch said:


> Thanks. I didn't see the price listed. But if it's a Merlin, it's gotta be over my price range.
> 
> This looks like a good compromise the drop bars and uses the road brifters too.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nittobar7.jpg


Wouldn't brifters be uncomfortable to use on a moustache bar? I'd rather go with a set of barcons or flat bar shifters.

I was actually thinking of the same setup as you. My problem is all my road bikes are Campy equipped. Campy's flatbar shifters are way more than Shimano.


----------



## elvisvelo (Sep 24, 2008)

*No Problem...*

I have had a Shimano based upright bar bike--I used several different bars before I settled on a city bar style. I used downtube shifters, bar end shifters, and finally mtn. trigger shifters with a standard road transmission. I just mixed and matched parts: Shimano rear hub/cassette, Campy crank, XT rear derailleur, Campy front derailleur. It worked.

I ditched that bike and built up a nice Somec frame with a Campy flat bar set-up with Chorus everything except Veloce flat bar lever/shifters--could have used Record flat bar lever/shifters but could not find them at the time. Not many people have seen the Campy flat bar stuff, but it is pretty cool. 

If I were building a bike from tubes, I would build a frame with a _general _shape that looked _sorta _like an XC mountain bike in that the headtube was proportionally higher than it would be on a standard road bike. (I would not, however, do an extended head tube with an otherwise standard type geometry nor would I get an actual compact geometry). Let me explain: sitting upright will put more weight on your rear end, and a compact rear triangle would tend to be more jolting than necessary. The slightly taller front will look cool, would be more rigid than a tall and/or extended stem, and besides, extended headtubes look dorky. I am not sure that helps, but have fun, it sounds like a fun project.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

I have setup flat bar commuter road bikes before.

9 speed shimano rapid fire shifters work well if you match it up with a 9 speed rear cassette.
As for the front der, mountain shifters don't exactly match the spacing on road cranks. To resolve this, I converted a Shimano barcon shifter into a thumbie shifter set to friction using the Paul Components thumbie mount.

I recommend a flat bar with a decent rear ward sweep and look into the Ergon grips with the built-in bar ends. The bar ends are easier on the wrist if you are standing and accelerating of the saddle. The hand grip shape area of the Ergon give support to the palm of your hands.

A writeup on the Paul Thumbie Mounts here:
https://www.bentrideronline.com/reviews/thumbies/thumbies.html









Ergon Grips with the bar ends review here:
https://www.pedalpushersonline.com/?CID=1142


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

I've also heard of using twist shifters ala SRAM working for the front derailleur.

Those mods you boys did some interesting. Do you happen to have any pics you could post?


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

Shimano makes road transmission for flat bars here

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Bar+Shifters&vendorCode=SHIM&major=1&minor=20


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I built my first flatbar road bike before they made the right shifters, Ultegra front and rear.(that was in like 97?) The problem was chain-line and trim, FINALLY shimano got the idea to make shifters and the flatbar road bike was in every shop. Got a LOT of miles on that baby.....


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*That's all I own.*

I have ridden about 7000 miles on a flat bar road bike. The latest incarnation is a Lynskey ProCross Ti frame that I have equipped with the following; Chris King Disc Hubs laced to some 700 rims, Winwood carbon fork, SRAM X.0 shifters and rear derailleur, Shimano Dura Ace front derailleur, FSA Crankset, Dura Ace cassette (9 spd), Thomson stem, LP Carbon Fiber Handlebars and bar ends, Avid Juicy Carbon disc brakes.

I enjoy this new bike a lot. My previous ride was a Specialized Sirrus Disc (that has a Carbon rear triangle and carbon fork).

Other than 1 test ride at a bike shop and a troubleshooting ride on my wife's bike I've never ridden a bike with drop bars. I see no reason to because I'm happy with what I have.

(That Specialized Sirrus frame and fork is just sitting in my garage. If you are interested in it PM me)

JWR


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I was at Elliot Bay Cycles in Seattle about a month ago and they had a flat bar titanium, S & S coupled, with a carbon belt drive system (single speed of course). I knew I just found my dream bike minus the drive belt. The bike was made by Davidson. I did not ask the price because I serioulsly did not want to ruin my dream. Anyway I think Davidson could build you something you would like.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes, My old SCOTT FB S60*

Shimano makes the shifters called R440.










If you are going to use Disc brakes you can use MTB disc with MTB v-brake levers or road disc brakes with road FB levers.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Why?

I'm not being judgemental here...I just don't get this.

Compared to a regular road cockpit setup, you get less hand positions, those I have seen have forced the rider more upright which forces one to sit on the seat in a way other than what it was designed for & in many cases, the change in weight distribution negativly effects the handling of the bike.

So school me....what benefits are these fankenbikes satisfying?

Len


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Len J said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not being judgemental here...I just don't get this.
> 
> ...


I find that is congested, urban rides, I have much better visibility sitting more upright. With bar ends I have lots of positions too. Since I converted a "hybrid" that came with flat-bars, it didn't affect the handling that I could discern. The BIGGEST problem is getting down out of the wind! That becomes a SERIOUS issue when you are heading into a 10 or 15 mph head-wind for 4 or 5 hours with no options but to forge ahead!. I actually but a set of clip-on-aero bars on for a 500 mile 6 day ride. (took them off afterwards)

Now, I rarely ride this bike but I still love it for certain conditions. FWIW I have well over 15,000 miles on that bike.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

Len J said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not being judgemental here...I just don't get this.
> 
> ...


Friiend of mine wanted a bike for his wife whose then current ride was a Wallie special. With his input, built up a Soma Smoothie frame with Ultegra except for the riser bars with above mentioned shifters/brakes. His reasoning was if she gets bitten by the bike bug, only takes bar/STI switch to have a proper road bike. If not, she's got a decent hybrid to ride.
Minstrie


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

YMMV, but these bikes make little sense to me in general, and especially for any kind of distance riding. A drop bar does not have to be too far and too low to be comfortable. If it is, you just need to reposition it to put the various hand positions where they need to be so you. That may be too high to be fashionable, but if you are going flat bar instead. . .


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Shimano makes the shifters called R440.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want to convert my GF's bike to a flat bar road bike. Do you know where I could get this R440 shifter???. Saw one of these on ebay but it looks like it's for a triple??


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I ride an old Raleigh I've converted to flatbar.

I use it a my "transportation" and grocery getter. I used all road parts with the exception on Deore LX MTN brifters. Works great and no problems!! Have about 2000 miles on it. I even slammed some 28's on the wheels.. I really love it for what it is. Although I have to say that it is butt ugly!!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

skyline377 said:


> Want to convert my GF's bike to a flat bar road bike. Do you know where I could get this R440 shifter???. Saw one of these on ebay but it looks like it's for a triple??


You will need a New FD as well. Sorry R440 is 9 speed.

Shimano® SL-R770 Flat Bar Shifters
*10-speed* 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td style="color: rgb(255, 153, 0); font-size: 9px; padding-top: 2px;" valign="top">
</td><td valign="top"> SL-R770 shift lever must be used with FD-R770 or FD-R773 front derailleur</td></tr><tr><td style="color: rgb(255, 153, 0); font-size: 9px; padding-top: 2px;" valign="top">*•*</td><td valign="top"> 10-speed RD-7800/6600/5600 rear derailleurs can be used with SL-R770 shift lever	</td></tr></tbody></table>

Shimano HG® SL-R440 Flat-bar Shifters
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td style="color: rgb(255, 153, 0); font-size: 9px; padding-top: 2px;" valign="top">
</td><td valign="top"> Compatible with Shimano R440 and R443 front derailleurs only</td></tr></tbody></table>
SRAM Double Tap 10-speed Flat Bar Shifter Set
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top"> Double front</td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> Does not include brake levers</td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> Designed for flat bar use </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a big old fat bar on the fixie and loves it. Close in hand position for aero . . . wide for climbs . . . feels like a mtb.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there,

I converted my mountain bike into a flat bar road bike - (and since back again to a mountain bike when I bought a road bike) - 
It's a Titus Eleven - titatnium hardtail. I had a carbon fork on it and a titatnium flat bar with ergo bar ends - very comfortable. I just bought a pair of Mavic Speed city wheels - they are 700c but fit nearly all mountain bikes. Disc brakes all around and no problems with the gears.

Good luck...


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> You will need a New FD as well. Sorry R440 is 9 speed.
> 
> Shimano® SL-R770 Flat Bar Shifters
> *10-speed*
> ...


Thanks for the info. My GF's bike is a dura ace 9 speed double. So I guess the R440 shifter should work.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I went from flat bar to moustache bar and love it.

With the flat bar, I was running shimano R440-9 shifters (Triple FD-443, Tiagra 9-sp rear); then I went to a double/10 speed Ultegra 6600 FR/RD w/ DA SL-BS78 in Paul Thumbies. Worked great!

Then I got some Nitto Moustache bars. I like the additional hand positions; I had to add some Tiagra aero brake levers. DA shifters fit inside the Moustache bar ends. I do find that I don't shift as often as when I had the Paul Thumbies, but I don't find that a problem where I ride. 

When the Shimano Flat Bar components are tuned they were great - from FD trim to indexing. When they were off, I would sometimes throw a chain or have slow RD shifts...but I chalk that up to being new and keeping the bike tuned up. 

I like the upright geometry of my bike ('06 Cannondale Road Warrior 500). With the Flat bar, I used Ergon grips and liked them very much. Shimano recommends using their FD-443 FD with their flat bar rapid fire shifters SL-R440-9; any RD should work fine as long as it is 9 speed indexed.

Shimano Tech Page, Flat Bar Components

'06 Cannondale Road Warrior 500 w/ Shimano R440 shifters:









With Paul Thumbies (10 speed):









With the Nitto Moustache Bars:


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Let's mix it up a little further. My Significant Other couldn't get used to drop bars with bar-end shifters so I used Titec's 1.5" Hellbent riser bars with an 8 speed Grip Shift. I used an LX front derailleur and a Deore rear derailleur. I switched out her 9 speed cassette for an 8 speed cassette and chain (SRAM). The front shift is a "microshift" that allows for trim. I found an identical frame in my size and used the same set up. Granted we're not using these bikes for club racing but it gets my S.O. out with me more. If she needed more hand positions I could install small mountain bike bar ends like I did for her Trek Hybrid (similar bars). I built these bikes up fairly cheap. I didn't want to buy a new SRAM rear derailleur for the 9 speed cassette. The Grip Shifters are way cheaper than the Thumbies, but they do look very cool. I personally find flat bars have less positioning and are harsh on the palms of the hands. Anyway, something to think about.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Thommy said:


> The Grip Shifters are way cheaper than the Thumbies, ...


What did they give them to you?....I paid $4.95 apiece for Thumbies!


edit: CRAP I just looked up the price , I should have bought 10!


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*$4.95 ?????*

Man, if I could get the Thumbies that cheap I'd buy a hundred of them. I got my Grip Shifters from Universal Cycles for less than $40.00.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Thommy said:


> Man, if I could get the Thumbies that cheap I'd buy a hundred of them. I got my Grip Shifters from Universal Cycles for less than $40.00.


No kidding, I don't even remember where I got them either.I guess they were a spectacular deal! I put them on my daughters Kabuki, when I took the ugly, stupid stem shifters off and put flat bar with bar ends on it.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

avm247 said:


> With the Nitto Moustache Bars:


I've never seen a Cannondale with moustache bars. It looks great.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> You will need a New FD as well. Sorry R440 is 9 speed.
> 
> Shimano® SL-R770 Flat Bar Shifters
> *10-speed*
> ...



I just pull the trigger on the R440 shifters for my GF's bike. Just wondering if I really have to use the R440 FD. Should I just try it with the ultegra FD that's already on the bike and see if it will work???This is for a double set up.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

actually I tried the 440 and an ultegra triple front der and it didn't work so well, but give it a shot and see. The front der. for the 440 is wider. May work better on your frame than mine.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

cs1 said:


> I've never seen a Cannondale with moustache bars. It looks great.


Thanks! I like it and I know that's all that really counts, still, it's great to hear when other people like it, too.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

skyline377 said:


> I just pull the trigger on the R440 shifters for my GF's bike. Just wondering if I really have to use the R440 FD. Should I just try it with the ultegra FD that's already on the bike and see if it will work???This is for a double set up.


I'd give it a try ... if nothing it may save you a few bucks on the FD-R440 (flat bar FD, 9 speed double).


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

It has some attributes that I find reasonable for modest rides. Definitely prefer the hand positions of a typical road bar. Rides sub 20 miles are tolerable and this is used as a short run errand bike.

Normal drop bar set-up I'd have a 100mm stem. With flat bar, a 130mm stem is used. Had clip-on's but it was not an aesthetically pleasing combination.


----------



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm rebuilding my old schwinn as a flat bar road bike with old style thumb shifters..

I been running a flat bar on it since i have owned it.


----------

